
You have to be a moron to think libertarianism is real - apievangelist
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/20/you-have-to-be-a-moron-to-think-libertarianism-is-real/
======
brodouevencode
"Your dollar goes much further in Europe, rents are lower, everyone gets free
healthcare, essentially"

You have to be a moron to think that you're still not paying for that "free"
healthcare.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
No one in Europe thinks it's free. American political landscape bolsters
marketing schemes because concepts/terminology like collective finance are
harder sells

